
Personal Computing On The VIC-20 (1982) - mixmastamyk
https://archive.org/details/Personal_Computing_On_The_VIC-20_1982_Commodore/mode/2up
======
mixmastamyk
The manual to my first computer. Had the datasette storage as well. Loading a
program took a good five minutes. Unfortunately the TV I used for it was black
and white, so I only saw it in color once when I connected to the family TV.

The manual is amazing from today's perspective. On the first few pages it has
cartoons and teaches you how to use the _shift key_ and other such rudimentary
things. Two chapters or so later you are learning how to PEEK and POKE
(read/set) physical memory locations. It was friendly and assumed you were
intelligent at the same time.

~~~
mimixco
Same here! I really wanted a TI-99/4A but the parents ix-nay'ed that idea.

Many fond memories of VIC, and also many times when I'm doing something
horribly manually-oriented on my current PC and I think, "Geez, this feels a
lot like the VIC-20!"

